# Der "Lambo" Zerleger ! (1xVid)



## Marco2 (27 März 2019)

*...Mitleid gleich Null, die Schadenfreude überwiegt!!!:WOW::thumbup:*​


----------



## frank63 (27 März 2019)

Warum sollte man da auch Mitleid haben???


----------



## Chamser81 (27 März 2019)

Ach herrlich. Ich gönne es solchen Leuten von ganzem Herzen! 

Danke


----------



## comatron (27 März 2019)

Die Mauern sind aber auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren.


----------

